# Atticus' siblings



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

And of course Russell (aka The Crusty Russell) the wire haired doxie. Believe it or not he was actually groomed 2 days ago. One reason why I will never own a bearded dog lol it attracts everything and looks yucky. Plus he's IMPOSSIBLE to brush...its like wrestling a salmon. He's a little clown though, if you can't tell from his pictures lol. 

Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr

Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr

Untitled by adayinmylife9, on Flickr


----------

